# 1. ja 3. persoonien yhteen lankeaminen



## Gavril

Onko yleistä puhekielessä, että yksikön 1. ja 3. persoonan päätteet lankeavat yhteen? Luin tänään jonkun merkinnän Naamakirjaan, jossa hän sanoi,

_Tuli eilen Murmanskiin, jossa olisi määrä ...
_
Kirjoittaja näyttää viittaavan itseensä yhteydestä päätellen.

Näkyykö tämä ilmiö preesensissakin? Esim.,

_Tule(e) tänään Murmanskiin = _"Tulen tänään Murmanskiin"

Jos yksikön 1. ja 3. persoonan päätteet sekoittuvat puhekielessä, yleistyykö vastaavasti yksikön 1. persoonan pronomiinin käyttö? Siten,_

Minä tuli eilen Murmanskiin (1. persoona)
__Hän tuli eilen Murmanskiin (3. persoona)_


Kiitos puhekieleen perehtyneille!


----------



## Hakro

Ilmiselvästi kyseessä on kirjoitusvirhe. Tällaisia verbimuotoja ei esiinny edes puhekielessä.

Tosin joissain murteissa puhe saattaa kuulostaa tällaiselta. Esimerkiksi lounaissuomalaisen saattaisi kuulla sanovan: "Mää tuli eile Murmanskiin..." (loppu-n puuttuu sekä tulin- että eilen-sanasta).


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> Onko yleistä puhekielessä, että yksikön 1. ja 3. persoonan päätteet lankeavat yhteen? Luin tänään jonkun merkinnän Naamakirjasta, jossa hän sanoi,
> 
> _Tuli eilen Murmanskiin, jossa olisi määrä ...
> _
> Kirjoittaja näyttää viittaavan itseensä yhteydestä päätellen.
> 
> Näkyykö tämä ilmiö preesensissakin? Esim.,
> 
> _Tule(e) tänään Murmanskiin = _"Tulen tänään Murmanskiin"
> 
> Jos yksikön 1. ja 3. persoonan päätteet sekoittuvat puhekielessä, yleistyykö vastaavasti yksikön 1. persoonan pronomiinin käyttö? Siten,_
> 
> Minä tuli eilen Murmanskiin (1. persoona)
> __Hän tuli eilen Murmanskiin (3. persoona)_
> 
> 
> Kiitos puhekieleen perehtyneille!


Arvaanpa, että näkemässäsi lauseessa on kyse varmaankin siitä, että Facebookissa tilapäivitystä edeltää aina henkilön nimi. Esim.*
*


> *Matti Virtanen*
> tuli tänään Murmanskiin.



Eli lause kuuluisi kokonaisuudessaan: "Matti Virtanen tuli tänään Murmanskiin." Tietysti kirjoittaja puhuu itsestään, mutta Facebookin "formaatin" takia kirjoittaa tuolla tavalla.

Joskus, jos nimen vartalo ei taivutettaessa muutu, näkee myös seuraavanlaista:


> *Antti Harju*
> lla on kova päänsärky : (


 Jos nimi taipuu, esim. _Virtanen : Virtasen_, edellä mainitulla tavalla ei tietenkään voi kirjoittaa.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos! Nyt kun katson taas merkintää, voin nähdä, että lainaamani lause alkaa pienaakkosella kirjaimella (_*t*uli eilen Murmanskiin ..._), joka kannattaisi sinun teoriasi.

Haluasin kuitenkin kysyä yhdestä tekemistäsi korjauksista:



> Luin tänään jonkun merkinnän Naamakirjasta, jossa ...



Kyllä luin merkinnän Naamakirja*sta*, mutta (kieliopillisen ymmärrykseni mukaan) merkintä tehtiin Naamakirj*aan*. Eikö ole oikein sanoa, "merkintä päiväkirjaan", "merkintä Naamakirjaan" jne.?


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> Kyllä luin merkinnän Naamakirja*sta*, mutta (kieliopillisen ymmärrykseni mukaan) merkintä tehtiin Naamakirj*aan*. Eikö ole oikein sanoa, "merkintä päiväkirjaan", "merkintä Naamakirjaan" jne.?



"Luin merkinnän Naamakirjasta."
"Luin jonkun Naamakirjaan tekemän merkinnän."
"Luin jonkun tekemän Naamakirja-merkinnän."

Jos käytät ainoastaan verbiä _lukea_, kuten alkuperäisessä viestissäsi käytit, on elatiivi selkein.


----------



## sammio

Facebookissahan suurin osa kirjoittaa tällä tavalla, siis itsestään kolmannessa persoonassa, juurikin siksi että tilapäivitystä edeltää aina nimi. Vähän aikaan sittenhän facebook tosin teki päivityksen, jonka ansiosta nimi näkyykin nykyään tilapäivityksen yläpuolella eikä vasemmassa reunassa, mikä on jonkin verran vähentänyt kolmannessa persoonassa kirjoittamista - mikä oli ilmeisesti tarkoituskin. Samalla tavalla päivitellään kuitenkin muissakin kielissä, toimii myös englanniksi:
"Lilly
is home again!"


----------

